# New Rider, CHI to San Fran, then south, many questions!



## Badger Proud (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi!. I've been scouring the posts here and believe there are many people here who will be able to help us figure out this new adventure.

Hubby and I are planning a trip from Milwaukee to Chicago, then taking California Zephyr to San Francisco in late Oct. We have a sleeping room (E) booked and are very excited! Here is where the questions start.

We currently are booked on a thruway bus to Fisherman's Wharf which would put us close to our hotel but is a curbside bus stop and though not far, it also looks like we will have to cross a wide and I'm assuming busy, thoroughfare (Embarcadero) to get to our hotel. We are staying at the Hotel Zephyr, coincidentally! My concern is, if the train is late (the scheduled drop off is about 4:30 pm) or if it is raining, and we are dropped on the street with our luggage. I am thinking it might be better to go to an actual station which would be Transbay Temporary Terminal and call an Uber. Thoughts?

After a few days in San Francisco, we will be heading south of LA to stay with friends for a few more days. We were going to rent a car but with the rock slide, it seems like a big portion of what we wanted to see, namely Big Sur, we will not be able to and may spend much time in going around it. We are considering taking another train or trains instead.

Here is my thought, what is your opinion? Take Amtrak bus again from the Temporary Terminal or Fisherman's Wharf to meet 8:45 am Coach Starlight in Oakland to San Luis Obispo. Would get there about 3 pm. I understand it is a nice area? Spend a night at a hotel there, next day take Pacific Surfliner at 7 am to Irvine. We would get to Irvine at about 1:30 pm. Rent a car from there to get to our friends. Thought this would break up the trip and put all travel during the day so we can see what there is to see.

Is this possible? Do both trains use the same station at SLO? Does anyone know if there is a place to rent a car near IRV? How do I book this-- is it 2 separate tickets? Would it be worthwhile to book business class over coach?

Thank you so much for your time and input.


----------



## Eric S (Jul 27, 2017)

Looks like it's about a two-block walk from the Pier 39 bus stop to your hotel. I've not stayed at that hotel but I've used that bus stop and walked to other hotels in that area. It's an urban (i.e., walkable) area. If the weather is horrible and you end up not wanting to carry your bags through the rain, it looks like the bus stops at the Temporary Transbay Terminal before Pier 39, so you could hop off early and get a Lyft/Uber/cab from there. Keep in mind that if you check your baggage from Milwaukee to San Francisco, the only bus stop you can use is the Transbay Terminal (the other San Francisco stops don't offer checked baggage service).

Both trains serve the same station in San Luis Obispo. You would need to book 2 separate tickets, one for the San Francisco to San Luis Obispo portion, one for the San Luis Obispo to Irvine portion. (I've changed from train to bus in SLO once, and passed through it on the train a number of times, but never stayed there.)

One of primary benefits of business class is a guaranteed seat (on very busy Pacific Surfliner trains, coach passengers *may* have to stand if there are more passengers than coach seats), but since you'd be boarding at the train's origin (SLO), that would not be a concern for you. Other benefits are some snacks and beverages being included in your fare.

Sorry, can't speak to any other issues (such as car rental in Irvine, other than to note that there are certainly places at John Wayne Airport in Santa Ana, but I'm sure there are other non-airport locations in the Irvine area as well).


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 27, 2017)

I took the bus to Fisherman's Wharf when I stayed at the nearby Sheraton. The walk itself wasn't bad, as I only had a carry-on and the weather was perfect, but the ride took for-ev-er. The bus stops multiple times before finally stopping at Fisherman's Wharf, and this is on top of negotiating traffic throughout the city.

Noooope.

I ended up switching my outbound reservation to the Transbay Terminal and used Uber from the hotel. It was much faster and more relaxing. I'll either do that or take the F line next time.

As for your trip south, I always vote for Business Class over Coach, simply for the sheer comfort and (in general) a much quieter car.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jul 27, 2017)

I just completed a trip that included the CZ from Chicago to SFW (Fisherman Wharf). Then the CS from Oakland to Los Angeles. When we arrived in Emeryville, there were a couple buses boarding for San Francisco. Those who had checked bags had to identify them to the station personnel then they were loaded on the bus. Everyone else just placed their bags in the bin for their stop (Transbay, SFF- Financial, or SFW - Fisherman's Wharf). The bus waits for the train no matter how late`the CZ happens to be. The first stop is the Temporary Transbay Terminal, next is in front of the Hyatt at Drum and California and Market. Third and last stop is Fisherman's Wharf. The bus stops on a pull off area in front of the Aquarium. If you walk down the sidewalk a short ways towards the Parking Garage, there is a very safe crosswalk that will get you on the street to the Zephyr which almost on the other side of the garage. We had backpacks and roller bags and I am in my late 60's and our hotel HI Express was much further. The morning we departed, the bus arrived two minutes before departure time, scanned our tickets, loaded our bags, and we were departing on time plus the other 15 people who also boarded (SFW is the first of three stops). We arrived in Oakland on time even with the morning traffic. After doing this trip I would not get off early and pay for a cab to the hotel. The bus is free and the Fisherman's Wharf stop is just a couple flat easy blocks to walk. Taking the Street Car "F" with luggage is a mistake since many times they a full, standing shoulder to shoulder with barely an inch between as you desperately hold on to keep from falling. Plus during this busy time they are so full the car is accepting no one new getting on, During non busy times, the street car is a great ride from Jones Street to Market street and on downtown. Being at the Zephyr, you are positioned very good for all transportation, bay cruises, and perfect selection of places to eat seafood.

We went beyond SLO, had dinner on the train as we watched the sun starting to set over the Pacific Ocean for a couple hours, which was beautiful. We have done the reverse route on the CS in the morning, which is great as well.

Have a great trip. Be sure to check in at the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago. This lounge is for the Sleeper passengers. They have a snack buffet of cheeses and veggies. Also a wine tasting until 1:30p. Generally they will pre-board 30-45 minutes before departure and CZ leaves on time.

Have a great trip!!


----------



## Badger Proud (Jul 28, 2017)

Another thought/question, on the way south from San Francisco do you think we will see enough from the trains that we won't regret not taking a car?

I always feel like the driver misses so much, though with a car you can pull over (probably not everywhere!) to take a look at things


----------



## Badger Proud (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you so very much for all of the responses. We are feeling more confident about making these decisions. I am so happy to have found this board! Please continue to add any info or suggestions though readers!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jul 28, 2017)

There are advantages to both. If you have the time and feel like driving, you can explore, but you are correct the driver does miss out. Having always been the driver, I know. Riding the train, you get to see some views, you don't get from the car, also, both can view together from the Dinning car or the Sightseer Lounge car. Depends on time available and desire to drive.


----------



## SandyMc (Jul 29, 2017)

We road the Zephyr from Chicago to San Francisco last summer. Emeryville, then on the Fisherman's Wharf by bus.

We enjoyed the bus ride, gave us a chance to view the city.

Our hotel was the Sheridan, I believe right across the street from your Hotel Zephyr. We had no trouble crossing the street and walking the short few blocks to our hotel, while pulling wheeled suitcases and carryon bags.

When leaving, we again caught the Amtrak bus at the Fisherman's Wharf pick up spot. On to Oakland to catch the Coast Starlight to Los Angeles.

Stayed in Los Angeles a few days, then took the Southwest Chief back to Chicago.

We loved our trip!


----------



## TheOldMan (Jul 30, 2017)

The Coast Starlight travels inland from Oakland until south of San Luis Obispo. You than enter Vandenberg Air Force Base. The Cape Canaveral of the west coast. After viewing some of the launch pads you than come out onto the coast while still on the base property. This is a beautiful section of undeveloped coast line with most of it being only viewable by train. You follow the coast all the way to Ventura where the train again goes inland. You won't be traveling during Whale watching season, but I have seen dolphins from the train.

There are Trails and Rail Guide programs on train for section between San Luis Obispo and Santa Barbara. Here is link for more info on trails and rails programs.

https://www.amtrak.com/trails-rails-heritage-appreciation-during-your-train-ride

If you choose the Pacific Surfliner from San Luis Obispo it sometimes consist of single level car only which don't give you quite the view you get from cars on Coast Starlight otherwise route is the same. If you take train be sure to get seats on right side of train. That will be the coast side. I too think Business Class would be a good idea cars are less crowded and generally quieter. As far as weather goes I think you are traveling at a great time for Bay Area. Summer in San Francisco you often get a lot of fog. Late Fall and winter can have rain, but often has spectacular clear days. If you visit Alcatraz or Angel Island on a clear day you get wonderful view of city and bay from the boats.

TheOldMan shortened form TOM


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 30, 2017)

Vandenberg is NORTH of SLO, before the Horseshoe Curve. Otherwise you're correct - you don't meet the cost until south of SLO.


----------



## jis (Jul 30, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> Vandenberg is NORTH of SLO, before the Horseshoe Curve. Otherwise you're correct - you don't meet the cost until south of SLO.


Say what? Time to crack open a map of California coast and get yourself reoriented I am afraid


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 30, 2017)

Jis beat me too it? You either hadn't had your coffee yet or were in an Alternate Universe while posting!


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 30, 2017)

jis said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Vandenberg is NORTH of SLO, before the Horseshoe Curve. Otherwise you're correct - you don't meet the cost until south of SLO.
> ...


Maybe he is thinking of the "Men's Colony".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Men%27s_Colony


----------



## BCL (Jul 30, 2017)

The Amtrak bus stop is right in front of Pier 39 in a dedicated dropoff/pickup/bus/taxi lane that branches off the Embarcadero. Most of the time the bus stops right in front of Aquarium of the Bay.

You're correct that it's a busy area, so keep your wits just in case. I wouldn't necessarily worry about safety even at night. There will be people out and about at all hours, and evenings are still busy since the restaurants and stores are still open. It should take you less than 5 minutes to get to your hotel, but that could be longer depending on the traffic signals. Fishermans Wharf is extremely walkable.

I'm not necessarily a big fan of the more expensive restaurants in Fishermans Wharf. I rather like the cheap places. The only In-N-Out Burger in San Francisco is right there in Fishermans Wharf. I also like Boudin for the clam chowder in a sourdough bread bowl. They have a special where you can get two items for a good price, although the bread bowl costs a bit extra.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 30, 2017)

Sorry! :wacko: I'm not used to being alive at that time of night!


----------



## Badger Proud (Jul 30, 2017)

Thank you so much everyone for your information and opinions!

My thought now is should we take it the Coach Starlight further south to see more of the coast? That's the real point of this part of the trip. To where? Somewhere that might be nice to spend the evening/night. Then back on either CS or PS ( or CS to LA then PS? Still ending up at SNA. I just don't know enough about the schedules or what stops are nice to figure out. Any thoughts? Thank you!!


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 30, 2017)

The _Coast Starlight's_ run along the Pacific Coast from L. A. (well, Simi Valley/Oxnard) to San Luis Obispo is, in my opinion, one of the not-to-be-missed experiences on Amtrak...especially if you have a sleeper and can manage to grab a seat in the Parlour Car.


----------



## TheOldMan (Jul 30, 2017)

I am more familiar with Santa Barbara than San Luis Obispo. Santa Barbara Station has a number of lodging options near the station and there is a trolley/bus that runs around town that you can access by a short walk from station. Worth riding the full route just as a tour of town and area. You can easily walk from station to pier and have a fresh sea food from one of the restaurants on pier. Don't let their appearance put you off even the small shack puts out good sea food and if they don't have room inside you can order from window and eat at one of the picnic tables on pier and watch sunset or just walk on the beach if you like, as long as CS is on time. I do remember looking at lodging once in SLO and seems to me there was nothing really close to station. You could take Uber or a cab though. If you do take CS to where ever you decide to stay over I would think it best to take Pacific Surfliner for next leg. There are more choice for departure times and you could go on through to Irvine. If you are staying with friend in Irvine you could get them to pick you up at station and have them take you to rental agency and follow them to their place. That would be a lot easier to than trying to find your way to them and fighting So Cal traffic. If not you will have to get transport to rental agency from station. T.O.M.


----------



## caravanman (Jul 31, 2017)

I stayed in SLO recently on my budget Amtrak train tour. If you happen to be there on a Thursday evening, be sure to check out the "Farmers Market". They close a whole street to traffic, and it is quite a carnival event, with musicians, performers, as well as BBQ and many food options.







I stayed in the youth hostel which is near the station, but certainly not everyone's cup of tea...

The Mission there is interesting too.

Ed.


----------



## Badger Proud (Jul 31, 2017)

You guys are really the best! You're personal experiences and suggestions are really going to help us make this a real trip to remember!


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Aug 1, 2017)

Whether to continue on the CS to Santa Barbara/LA or not is basically choosing whether to risk the CS being late (so the coast section is darker/night), or get guaranteed daylight views from the Surfliner, but with less amenities (and waking up for the 6:55a train). #11's timekeeping is pretty irregular; it's common to be about 1-2 hrs late, which is semi-dark at that time, sometimes it's on time, and sometimes it's 4-5 hrs late, which is way past dark in late October.

The San Luis Obispo station is in a residential area, and the last time I was there, it seemed quite safe. Only problem is, most of the hotels are about a 10-20 min walk from the station. Some of them will provide a shuttle to the station, but you'll still be waking up by 6am-6:20am to get dressed, check out, catch the shuttle, and get to the station. It's totally doable, and I've done it, it's just the some might not want to wake up at 6am on a vacation. The only place close to the station is the hostel mentioned above. Otherwise, you could take the 1:35pm Surfliner south, but it'll get you to Irvine around 8:30pm.

Staying at Santa Barbara would give the option of having a morning walk on the beach, or having breakfast somewhere, before catching the 9:27am Surfliner southbound.

About Business Class, you'll get the new snack boxes with a Surfliner design on them, and on most double-decker train sets, you'll also have BC-class-only access to the Superliner car (better legroom, seats, etc). Rarely, it might be in the coach section, or not be on the train at all.


----------



## Badger Proud (Aug 1, 2017)

A lot to think about! But you have made the options clearer! Thanks!


----------



## TheOldMan (Aug 1, 2017)

I was reminded there are Route Guides by Amtrak, online in another topic on the forum. Here is link to guides.

https://www.amtrak.com/find-train-bus-stations-train-route

You choose your guide from routes shown and you can than and print or save and view anytime.

Paper copies of Guides are sometimes available on the trains, but nice to read them ahead of journey. T.O.M.


----------



## Badger Proud (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you again Everyone! I will let you know what we decided to do - but if you have any further thoughts, please do post!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 4, 2017)

I just finished writing my travelogue for our SAS/CHI - CHI/SFW - SFW/LAX - LAX/SMC 13 day trip we took last month. You may want to check it out in the Travelogue/Trip report section of this site.

(http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/71184-summer-loop-5600-miles-on-amtrak-with-my-granddaughter)


----------



## Badger Proud (Aug 7, 2017)

Thank you so much for telling me about your trip report, Loved it! I hope we run into someone like you on our trip - a seasoned train traveler eager to share! What did you tell the mom about the D.C.?


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 7, 2017)

I told her the Dining car was ussually full by 7 AM, that we typically arrive 10-15 minutes after it opens (one exception is the CZ arriving Denver if early, then the car is full at 6 AM when it opens). The wait list gets long and I heard twice a last call to be on the wait list little after 8 AM. There are no Dining Car announcements until after 7 AM due to 10-7 is quiet time on the train. I also told her we generally take the first or second seating for Lunch and Dinner reservations.


----------



## Badger Proud (Aug 8, 2017)

Lonestar648, Thank you for this information. So you do not make breakfast reservations the night before?


----------



## ehbowen (Aug 8, 2017)

Breakfast has been first come first served on every Amtrak train I have been on. Often there is a waiting list and you cool your heels in the lounge car. However, the diner usually opens at 6:30 for breakfast, and they don't start making announcements until after seven...if you can get there before all the other passengers are notified, you can usually sit right down.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 8, 2017)

Breakfast is always first come first serve. Typical breakfast hours are 6:30 - 9:00, later if there are many passengers. There are exceptions like the Zephyr into Denver. I always ask at dinner what time breakfast will start and what time zone. If breakfast is near a new timezone the Dining Car usually uses that new zone for the start time. Until this summer I had never heard a cut off/last call to be on the wait list, but twice this summer the LSA announced they only had a few more spaces they could fill for that service since they had to get ready for the next meal.


----------



## Badger Proud (Aug 8, 2017)

Ok thank you. It pays to be up early then! And I never would have thought to think about the time zones!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hope you have a great trip.


----------

